# Bulky cervix



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Ok a couple of years ago I was seeing my GP as I was having terrible pains low down in my tummy and deep in my back.  I was sent for an ultrasound which all came clear other than noted I had a bulky cervix.  It was seen on a normal abdominal ultrasound.  After that I was given a smear test, all clear.    I hadn't thought about it since and have been racing ahead planning on trying to get pregnant with a sperm donor next month via Cryos.  

Chatting to my Mum about it all and me complaining about the horrible pains I've been getting low down again for months now like period pains but all month around and my Gp just saying ibs made me think.  I'd forgotten about the bulky cervix and my Mum reminded me and said if you've got a bulky cervix should you be trying to get pregnant as you might not be able to or will lose it.    That comment earlier has now got me panicking about my cervix being ok, am I ill? Is my cervix if bulky strong enough to hold a pregnancy?

I've got my Gp next week but I am already panicking


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I think you are right to see your GP, especially about pain, but I honestly don't think a bulky cervix is anything to worry about. As far as I'm aware it's just like some people having bigger or smaller boobs and bums: It doesn't mean they don't work, it just means they are a bit different to other peoples. It can be a sign of infection, but as this has been ruled out in the past it probably just means that's how you are, rather than it being a specific problem. 

Good luck but try not to worry, if the Dr was concerned that your cervix could have affected future pregnancies they would have mentioned it. Also, a pregnancy doesn't rely on the cervix until the 2nd trimester when they can start measuring the length if there is a specific concern. I have a very small cervix and in any future pregnancy will be having cervical length scans after 12weeks to check how the cervix is holding up and if it is shortening I will be able to have a cervical stitch

Good luck with your journey xxx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you so much for your reply Cloudy, it has really helped 

I am in such a state of worry at the moment with planning convinced something going to go wrong or stop me trying and I'd completely forgotten about the bulky cervix comment until chatting with my Mum and she reminded me and queue panic stations lol.

I was never checked for infection at the time just an ultrasound, internal exam and a smear but no swabs or anything taken so am hoping I didn't have an infection that went unmissed or not checked for.

Seeing my GP Monday so touch wood she can reassure me too x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck on Monday  

I'm sure an infection would probably have triggered a retest for your smear as it would like have affected the reading of the result. Make sure you look after yourself and have a few treats xxx


----------

